# Largest model kit in the world



## Arsenal VG-33 (Nov 8, 2009)

Imagine having this sitting in your house!

BBC NEWS | Entertainment | James May's life-size Airfix Spitfire


----------



## B-17engineer (Nov 8, 2009)

A lot of plastic!! A lot of Super Glue! Nice Decals!


----------



## Junkers88A1 (Nov 8, 2009)

any shoots of it completed ?


----------



## Wurger (Nov 8, 2009)

A few barrels of a glue will be needed.And a very big tube of a putty as well.

THX for posting.


----------



## Crimea_River (Nov 8, 2009)

Would have to clear off a couple of shelves.

Cool.


----------



## Trebor (Nov 8, 2009)

there is no way in hell that is real


----------



## vikingBerserker (Nov 8, 2009)

I'm holding out for the Lancaster!


----------



## piet (Nov 8, 2009)

go to this link Home - UKNova sign up;...... you can download most of the tv programes in the UK
this the show: james may's top toys 
piet


----------



## Airframes (Nov 8, 2009)

Rob, it is a real, full size model of a Spitfire. The TV programme two weeks ago showed James May wanting to produce a 1:1 scale kit of an Airfix Spitfire, so he went to a company who make full-size glass fibre replicas, and asked them to make one the way kits were manufactured. The programme has been posted by V2, from You Tube, on the forum here. Worth watching.


----------



## Blue Yonder (Dec 6, 2009)

Well I know what I would like for Christmas this year...Amazing, simple amazing the size and amount of glue required to build it!


----------



## ppopsie (Dec 9, 2009)

Yeah.....


----------



## javlin (Dec 15, 2009)

That is cool but Terry but I did not see any clear plastic? or did I miss it?Yes I did it was there at least I saw the wind screen.Kevin


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Dec 15, 2009)

I think it would be cheaper to use panel bonding adhesive on it instead of glue. It's what they use to use on Corvettes to bond the body panels together.


----------

